# App Inventor for Android



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just thought i would make a thread in case people didnt know about App Inventor Beta

This great tool allows to make your very own Android Apps.
i will also post the link for the tutorial to start you off with simple apps to begin with.

Tutorial:

http://www.appinventorbeta.com/learn/tutorials/index.html

And the actual app inventor tool:

http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/

if you cant figure this out or cant get it working just pm me and i will try to help you as much as possible


----------



## mike-y (Aug 4, 2011)

Those links are broken


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

ok i will see whats up with it

OP updated links should now be good. 
let me know if there are any other problems


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to the General Development section.


----------

